# Silvia E Relay Placement (PiD install)



## Tougheed (2 mo ago)

So I decided to take the plunge and install my PiD, I bought the parts required from the info I got from a reddit post.
The issue I ran into is that the EU machine is slightly different, it has a different power switch and a universal energy-saving unit installed under the tank where I see everyone installs the relay. Most of the PID installing guides I found online are for the M-version machine which doesn't have this part.

So firstly, what's an alternate place to place the relay, does it really matter, can I just use double-sided tape to mount it?
Secondly, will the power switch difference affect the installation?
Lastly, does anyone perhaps have a detailed E-version install guide / video?

Thanks!


----------

